# Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?



## this (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo Boardies

Ich hab bis jetzt immer nur mit der Spinnrute geangelt. Nun will ich aber auch mal auf Grund angeln, am liebsten einen Aal. Aber auch alles(!) andere ist mir willkommen.
Ich angle an einem See mit wenigen gut zugaenglichen Stellen. Hab mich schon mal etwas eingelesen hier, habe schon viele Details lesen durefen. Danke! Aber das grosse Bild will sich noch nicht so ganz abzeichnen...|rotwerden

Ich stell mir das so vor |bla:|bla:|bla::
1) Eine Rute die viel Gewicht ertragen kann (so 80-100g) und doch eine feine Spitze hat.
2) Eine Rolle mit Freilauf.
3) Futterkorb oder Maisspirale. 
4) In-line-Montage oder eine Schlaufenmontage. 
5) Fette Wuermer oder Maden. 
6) Akustischer Bissanzeiger. In Frage kommt a) eine Glocke, deren Prinzip ich aber nicht ganz verstehe. Und b) dieses hier: Bissanzeiger. 

Nun die Fragen, zu:
1) Laesst sich das ueberhaupt kombinieren? Sollte nicht mehr als 100EUR kosten.
2) Ist der Freilauf wirklich noetig oder kann ich auch eine meiner Spinnrollen nehmen?
3) Hab ich einfach ein paar verschiedene gekauft und werde sie alle ausprobieren.
4) Werd ich ausprobieren. Ist die Schlaufenmontage nicht eine Selbsthak-Montage? Wenn der Fisch die Schnur abzieht und die Schlaufe durch den Futterkorb geht, ist Schluss mit ziehen wenn der Korb ganz hinten angekommen ist!?
5) Wurm kommt immer gut. :vik:
6) Das ist mir ganz wichtig! Es muss toenen, ich kann nicht dauernd auf die Rute schauen. Und so ein Karpfenangelgestell (Rodpod?) ist mir viel zuviel. Zur Aalglocke: Wenn der Fisch bei einer Durchlaufmontage inkl. Freilaufrolle  die Schnur abziehen kann, dann sollte die Glocke ja im Idealfall (reibungsfrei) gar nicht klingeln!?

Zusatzfrage: Kann ich mit so einer Rute auch nen Koederfisch fuer Hecht auslegen?

Koennt ihr mir in paar Anregungen zu den genannten Pukten geben? Auch unfrisierte Gedanken sind sehr willkommen! Danke schonmal vorab.

Ich moechte einfach vermeiden, das ich Sachen zusammenkaufe die nicht ein sinnvolles Ganzes ergeben.

Gruess #h


----------



## Ralle76 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*

Spontangedanke unfrisiert: Medium Feeder. 
Ist mit BR kombinierbar (Obwohl ihr Sinn (Bissanzeige) schon auch in der feinen Spitze liegt).
BR finden viele einfach praktisch zur Befüllung der Futterkörbe. Erspart dir zudem das nervige Glöckchen, da ihr Knacken schon Signal genug sein sollte. 
Bisserkennung über BR natürlich nicht so fein wie über die Spitze. Zudem sollten beim BR Rute und Schnur in einer Linie verlaufen. Beim Feedern verhilft dir ein Winkel zwischen Schnur und Rute erst zur Bisserkennung.

SuFu zum Thema Feederrute hilft weiter.


----------



## this (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*



Ralle76 schrieb:


> Spontangedanke unfrisiert: Medium Feeder.
> Ist mit BR kombinierbar (Obwohl ihr Sinn (Bissanzeige) schon auch in der feinen Spitze liegt).
> BR finden viele einfach praktisch zur Befüllung der Futterkörbe. Erspart dir zudem das nervige Glöckchen, da ihr Knacken schon Signal genug sein sollte.
> Bisserkennung über BR natürlich nicht so fein wie über die Spitze. Zudem sollten beim BR Rute und Schnur in einer Linie verlaufen. Beim Feedern verhilft dir ein Winkel zwischen Schnur und Rute erst zur Bisserkennung.
> ...



Danke! Aber ich seh schon, ich begreiff da Grundsaetzliches nicht. Ich versuch mal meine Vorstellung darzulegen:

(Annahme: BR=BaitRunner=Freilauf)
Entweder ich nehme eine Freilaufrolle, Rute und Rolle in einer Linie und ein Bissanzeiger im Karpfenstil oder das Knacken, welches der Freilauf offenbar von sich gibt.
Oder ich nehme das ominoese Feederprinzip, mit Winkel zwischen Rute und Schnur, mache die Rolle zu und nehm als Bissanzeiger eine Glocke an der feinen Rutenspitze.

Bin ich auf dem richtigen Weg?|uhoh:


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*



this schrieb:


> Bin ich auf dem richtigen Weg?|uhoh:


 

Nö :m

Jedenfalls nicht ganz. Ich versuchs mal und klammere dabei spezielles Karpfenangeln mit Boilies und Wallerfischen aus.

Zum Grundangeln auf alles mögliche richtet sich das Wurfgewicht nach den zu verwendenden Bleigewichten. Diese wiederum richten sich danach, wie weit Du werfen willst und ob Du im Stillwasser oder im Fluß fischst. Als Allroundangel kann man z.B. eine Rute mit 60 - 80 g Wurfgewicht verwenden. Die Rute sollte eine sensible Spitze haben, aber auch ein starkes Rückgrat, wenn mal was dickeres beißt. Die Rolle sollte so 150 m 0,30 monofile Schnur fassen. Keine geflochtene zum Grundfischen, da zu empfindlich. Das Blei oder den Futterkorb befestigst Du mit einer frei gleitenden Seitenarmmontage. Ein Stopper auf der Hauptschnur ( entfernung Stopper zum Wirbel etwas größer als die Länge des Seitenvorfachs ) verhindert Tüddelei beim Auswerfen. Vorfach etwas schwächer als die Hauptschnur, Hakengröße entsprechend dem Köder und Zielfisch. Das wäre eine Allroundmontage. Du kannst das ganze auch feiner ( Rotaugen, Brassen ) oder dicker ( Waller, Hecht ) wählen. 

Glöckchen.

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, ein Glöckchen einzusetzen. Die nervige und unsensible ist, das Glöckchen nach dem Auswerfen einfach auf die Rutenspitze zu klemmen. Die Rute wird dann möglichst senkrecht in einen einfachen Rutenhalter gelegt und die Schnur gestrafft. Zupft ein Fisch am Köder, bimmelt das Glöckchen. Dabei sollte man Glöckchen mit Kunststoffklemmverschluß nehmen, weil man mit den Klemmglöckchen aus Metall schnell die Spitze beschädigt. Das ist so eher die Methode Plumpsangel und nicht wirklich zu empfehlen. 

Besser ist es, zwei Rutenhalter zu verwenden und die Rute waagerecht abzulegen. Nach dem Auswerfen hängst Du das Glöckchen in die Schnur zwischen Rolle und erstem Rutnring und ziehst die Schnur zum Boden hin. Dann wird der Rollenbügel geöffnet. Bei einem Biß wandert das Glöckchen nach oben, fällt dann ab und klingelt ( einmal ! ). Der Fisch kann ungehindert Schnur abziehen. Um das Glöckchen besser in die Schnur hängen zu können, binde ein Stückchen Schnur dran ( 5 cm ) und an das andere Ende eine Sicherheitsnadel oder einen großen Wirbel, mit dem Du das Glöckchen dann einhängst. Fischst Du in der Strömung, kannst Du das Glöckchen auch mit Blei soweit beschweren, dass die Strömung es nicht hochheben kann.Wenn Du wie vorgeschlagen mit offenem Rollenbügel fischst, brauchst Du keine Freilaufrolle. Möchtest Du gerne ein solche fischen, ist das Prinzip das Gleiche, nur eben mit dem Freilauf statt offenem Rollenbügel. Da wäre dann auch der Einsatz eines elektronischen Bißanzeigers möglich.  Ich persönlich fisch nur Rollen ohne Freilauf und mit Kopfbremse, aber da gibt es durchaus andere Meinungen.

Diese Montagen sind natürlich keine hochprofessionellen, aber allemal geeignet Fische zu fangen. Verfeinern kannst Du das später immer noch, wenn Du eine Vorliebe für eine bestimmte Technik entwickelt hast.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## this (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*

Danke :m:m:m

Immer das Selbe. Alles ist einfach wenn man weiss wie.

Ich hab das mit dem runterfallenden Gloeckchen grad eben im Wohnzimmer simuliert. Ist eine etwas instabile Situation wenn der Buegel offen ist und die Schnur nur so dahaengt bis dann die Schnur wegen dem Zug von der Rolle springt. Aber es funktioniert! Und ich brauch keine neue Rolle. :m
Das werd ich so versuchen.
Das heisst ich brauch ne Rute. Fuer einen See und weite Wuerfe da die Angelstellen rar sind. Da ich auch mal einen Kleinfisch auf Hecht auslegen wuerde, sag ich mal bis 100g? So um die 3,5m? Habt ihr eine Empfehlung*? 100EUR, 150 wenn die Rute endgeil ist. 
Und das horizontale Ablegen bleibt auch noch ein Problem, da ich meistens auf schwimmenden Stegen aus Holz fische. Vielleicht muss ich die Rute halt am Ufer hinter dem Steg aufstellen. Was meint ihr dazu?#c

Gruess

* Keine Shimano. Hab eine Rolle von denen und die ist ihr Geld nicht wirklich wert. Will was anderes.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*

Das mit dem Glöckchen ist instabil, soll es aber auch sein. So merkt der Fisch keinen Widerstand. Und jetzt verfeinern wir das noch

Du nimmst nen großen Wirbel/ Sicherheitsnadel und knotest da ein Stück Schnur dran. Dann gehst Du in den nächsten Supermarkt und kaufst ein Ü-Ei. Schokolade essen, Speilzeug verschenken. Wichtig ist das Plastikei. Mit einer Nadel stichst Du ein Loch mittig in den Boden einer Hälfte. Da ziehst Du von außen nach innen die Schnur mit dem angeknoteten Wirbel / Sicherheitsnadel durch. Dann eine Stopperperle an die Schnur, so dass die Ü-Ei Hälfte nicht mehr abrutschen kann. Das Ü-Ei kannst Du jetzt mit Blei füllen, und/oder zum Nachtangeln ein Knicklicht reinlegen und zusammenstecken. Das Glöckchen kannst Du oberhalb des Ei´s anklemmen.

Bei Ruten halt ich mich mit Empfehlungen zurück, weil die muss man in natura sehen und sie muß gefallen. Ich würde Dir aber empfehlen etwas weniger Geld für die Rute zu investieren ( vielleicht ein Auslaufmodell aus dem Vorjahr ) und dafür ein preiswertes Rodpod zu kaufen. Für den Zweck reicht ein Modell um die 50 - 60 € .

Du kannst die Glöckchenmethode mit offenem Bügel aber auch bei liegender Rute verwenden. Auf Holz dürfte das kein Problem sein. Dann ziehst Du die Schnur einfach im 90 Grad Winkel von der liegenden Rute weg. Allerdings musst Du darauf achten, dass das Glöckchen glatt über den Boden gezogen werden kann, sich bei einem Biß also nirgendwo verhaken kann. Zur Not ein Stück Pappe mitnehmen. 

Gruß
Ralf

PS Den Technikfreaks rollen sich bei den Beschreibungen die Zehnägel auf. Macht aber nix. Als ich angefangen hab gabs noch keine Freilaufrollen. elektronische Bißanzeiger waren der pure Luxus und Rodpod wurde für ne Punkband gehalten. 
Den Fischen ist das aber sowas von egal. Wie gesagt, verfeinern bzw. aufrüsten kann man, wenn man genau weiß wo der Zug hingeht. Spart viel Geld.


----------



## this (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*

Super! :m:m
Ich werd mir alsodann ein Ei besorgen und das mal ausprobieren.

Aber eine ganz grundsaetzliche Frage hab ich noch:
Was ich hier plane ist ja der Karpfenstil, mit freilaufender Schnur und Bissanzeiger.
Aber die Feederruten haben ja immer ein ganzes Set von versch. Spitzen inkl. so eine "Abgebrochene", das Schwingding. Wozu ist das gut, bzw. wie ist das Kontept des Bissanzeigers bei einer Feederrute im Normalfall? Rolle zu und immer die Spitze beobachten?|kopfkrat

Gruess #h


----------



## Doc Plato (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*



this schrieb:


> wie ist das Konzept des Bissanzeigers bei einer Feederrute im Normalfall? Rolle zu und immer die Spitze beobachten?|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruess #h



Genau, man kann aber auch ne Freilaufrolle fürs feedern benutzen. Mache ich am Rhein so, dort beissen Barben oft sehr heftig, wenn man da mal ne Sekunde die Rute nicht im Blickfeld hat, wird sie schon mal vom Ständer gerissen! 




this schrieb:


> Super! :m:m
> Ich werd mir alsodann ein Ei besorgen und das mal ausprobieren.



Wenn das mal kein Fall für unsere Boardferkelfahnder ist! :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*



this schrieb:


> Aber die Feederruten haben ja immer ein ganzes Set von versch. Spitzen inkl. so eine "Abgebrochene", das Schwingding. Wozu ist das gut, bzw. wie ist das Kontept des Bissanzeigers bei einer Feederrute im Normalfall? Rolle zu und immer die Spitze beobachten?|kopfkrat


"Schwingding" :m


----------



## this (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*

Der Nebel in meinem Affenhirn lichtet sich allmaehlich. |bla:|bla:|bla::m

Ich frag mich aber gerade, was ich mit einer Feederrute soll, wenn ich einen akustischen Bissanzeiger verwenden werde. Da brauch ich ja all diese Spitzen gar nicht.
Gibt es etwas wie eine Grundrute? Sind Karpfenruten Grundruten? Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen Feederrute und Grundrute, mal von den coolen Spitzen abgesehen?|kopfkrat

Und ich Narr dachte, Weissfische zu fangen sei primitiv (im einfachen Sinne).|bigeyes

Gruss


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*

http://www.esox-angelsachse.de/ => Angeltechniken

http://www.balzer.de/static/pdf/Feeder Fibel.pdf #h


----------



## this (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> http://www.balzer.de/static/pdf/Feeder Fibel.pdf #h


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Die wollens aber wissen!

Super Tipp, danke. Muss ich gleich mal ausdrucken und aufs Klo bringen. Das ist immer ein guter Platz fuer solche Cheat-Sheets.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*



this schrieb:


> Der Nebel in meinem Affenhirn lichtet sich allmaehlich. |bla:|bla:|bla::m
> 
> Ich frag mich aber gerade, was ich mit einer Feederrute soll, wenn ich einen akustischen Bissanzeiger verwenden werde.
> 
> ...


 
Also......

Feederruten werden in erster Linie zum Fang von Weißfischen verwendet. Die Bißanzeige erfolgt über die Spitze, die im Verhältnis zur Rute viel sensibler ist. Beim Feedern sollte die Rute immer in unmittelbarer Reichweite und das Auge auf der Rutenspitze sein. Feederruten gibt es in allen möglichen Wurfgewichten und mit unterschiedlichen Spitzen, je nachdem auf welche Fische, bzw. in welcher Jahreszeit man fischen will. 
Beim Feederfischen braucht man also keinen zusätzlichen optischen oder akustischen Bißanzeiger. 
Eine Schwingspitze funktioniert ähnlich wie ein Pendel. Die Schwingspitze wird in einen speziellen vorderen Rutenring mit Gewinde eingeschraubt. Die Schnur führt man durch alle Rutenringe und durch den einen oder zwei Ringe der Schwingspitze. Nach dem auswerfen wird gerade soviel Schnur eingeholt, dass die Schwingspitze in einem  Winkel zur Rute nach unten weghängt. Zupfer am Köder oder Bisse werden über die Schnur an die Schwingspitze übertragen, die dann in Richtung des Schnurverlaufes ausschlägt. Die Schwingspitze ist m.M. nach die sensibelste Methode überhaupt. Man sollte aber etwas Übung haben, sonst gibts beim Auswerfen gar heftig getüddel. 
Als Grundrute kann man eigentlich alles verwenden. Von der Teleskoprute bis zur Steckrute. Das Wurfgewicht muß dem Einsatzzweck entsprechen. Grundruten sind allroundruten, die man je nach Stärke für Weißfische, Schleien, Karpfen, Zander und Aale verwenden kann. In entsprechender Stärke auch für Wels und Hecht. Grundruten haben eine recht steife Aktion und eignen sich nicht ganz so gut zum fischen mit Pose. Zu einer Grundrute gehört immer ein Bißanzeiger, optisch oder akustisch oder beides.
Eine Karpfenrute ist im Grunde ebenfalls eine Grundrute. Man kann damit auch ohne weiteres auf stärkere Weißfische und theoretisch sogar auf Hecht und Zander, bei starkem Gerät auch auf Waller fischen. 

Du solltest Dir vielleicht erst mal überlegen, welchen Fischarten Du am häufigsten nachstellst.
Für Rotaugen, Brassen, Schleien etc. ist eine Feederrute nicht verkehrt.
Für Aal, Zander und Barben tut es auch eine kräftige Grundrute, auch wenn Du ab und zu mal auf Karpfen gehst. 
Willst Du hauptsächlich Karpfen nachstellen und liebäugelst schon mit Boilies und Partikelködern, ist vielleicht für den Anfang eine mittlere Karpfenrute geeignet.
Normalerweise ist es so, dass man mit Allroundgerät anfängt und sich im Laufe der Zeit spezialisiert. Danach richtet man sich dann mit weiteren Käufen. 
Ich denke mal es dauert eh keine 5 Jahre, dann hast Du sowieso mehrere Ruten und Rollen für alle möglichen Zwecke:m


----------



## this (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Feederruten [...] Die Bißanzeige erfolgt über die Spitze[...] und das Auge auf der Rutenspitze [...] braucht man also keinen zusätzlichen [...] Bißanzeiger. [...]
> Als Grundrute kann man eigentlich alles verwenden. [...] Das Wurfgewicht muß dem Einsatzzweck entsprechen. [...] Zu einer Grundrute gehört immer ein Bißanzeiger, optisch oder akustisch oder beides. [...]


Fein erklaert! :m
Eigentlich, merk ich jetzt, gings mir vor allem ums Wurfgewicht. |rotwerden
Grundangeln hab ich mit meiner steifen Spinne auch schon gemacht, aber mehr als 25g Blei vertraegt die nicht und einen Futterkorb schon gar nicht. #d Weiter ist sie recht kurz. Als Bissanzeiger hab ich ein Zweiglein genommen und an die schlaffe Schnur gehaengt. Die Rolle zu.|uhoh: Dann hab ich meine feine Spinne ausgepackt und Barsche gejagt. An der Grundmontage hab ich nie was gefangen. Wen wunderts. Dummes Kind.:c



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du solltest Dir vielleicht erst mal überlegen, welchen Fischarten Du am häufigsten nachstellst.
> Für Rotaugen, Brassen, Schleien etc. ist eine Feederrute nicht verkehrt.
> Für Aal, Zander und Barben tut es auch eine kräftige Grundrute [...]


Obwohl ich am liebsten einen Aal fangen wuerde, werd ich meistens auf Brassen und Rotaugen gehen. Die Brassen in meinem Zielgewaesser sollen ziemlich fett sein.|bla:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es dauert eh keine 5 Jahre, dann hast Du sowieso mehrere Ruten und Rollen für alle möglichen Zwecke:m


Worauf du einen lassen kannst! 

So, nun sind meine Gedanken wieder sortiert und die letzten Posts hier verdaut. Es geht weiter |supergri:

Feststellung: Eigentlich brauche ich eine Grundrute (also irgendeine) mit viel Wurfgewicht und schoen lang soll sie sein.|rolleyes
Aber die feinen Spitzen reizen mich halt schon. Besonders nach der Lektuere von esox-angelsachse. Wenn mir das Spinnen dann und wann verleidet, koennt ich mir schon vorstellen so eine Spitze eine Weile zu beobachten...

Nun die Frage:
WENN ich eine Feederrute kaufe (geile Teile ), kann ich dann auch einfach die dickste Spitze nehmen und mit Ei-Glocke-Bissanzeiger angeln? Und die feinen Spitzen inkl. Schwingspitze wuerde ich als Joker sehen, die ich eher selten einsetzen werde. Was fuer Nachteile wuerden mir daraus erwachsen, ausser finanzielle? Hab so an 120g Wurfgewicht und bis 4m gedacht.|kopfkrat

Gruess


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*



this schrieb:


> Nun die Frage:
> WENN ich eine Feederrute kaufe (geile Teile ), kann ich dann auch einfach die dickste Spitze nehmen und mit Ei-Glocke-Bissanzeiger angeln? Und die feinen Spitzen inkl. Schwingspitze wuerde ich als Joker sehen, die ich eher selten einsetzen werde. Was fuer Nachteile wuerden mir daraus erwachsen, ausser finanzielle? Hab so an 120g Wurfgewicht und bis 4m gedacht.|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruess


 
Klar geht das. Nachteile sehe ich da keine. Fahr halt mal die Angelgeschäfte in Deiner Umgebung ab und schau was die im Angebot haben. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*

Das Ü-Ei beim Nachtangeln mit praktischer "Windeinlage"







Elektrikerkitt machts möglich.
Erprobt, bewährt und preiswert :vik:

Grüße


----------



## magic feeder (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*

also ich persönlich kann immer wieder feederruten empfehlen....ich benutze sie von light bis extreme heavy für fast jede grundangelsituation....auch wenn die meinungen da auseinander gehen....


----------



## this (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*

Danke fuer eure Antworten. Es wird konkreter, ich will so eine Feederrute. :vik::vik:

Was haltet ihr hiervon? 

Ist die Rute ihr Geld wert oder wuerdet ihr eine vergleichbare aber teurere empfehlen? Ich mein das ist doch schon einiges an Material was die da liefern. Ist nicht so wie bei einer "einfachen" Spinnrute.|rolleyes

Gruess#h


----------



## magic feeder (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*

also ich würde mal sagen die rute ist total in ordnung......mit den sachen von balzer kann man eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen...allerdings wäre mir eine rute in 4,20m länge lieber....aber das ist geschmacksache


----------



## this (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*

Danke magic_feeder. Ich mag deine Beitraege: Knapp und du laesst jedem seine Meinung.#r


----------



## magic feeder (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Grundangeln: viel Gewicht + sensible Spitze?*



this schrieb:


> Danke magic_feeder. Ich mag deine Beitraege: Knapp und du laesst jedem seine Meinung.#r


 

....dankeschön....


----------

